# 20 gallon long stocking, need some advice on Ram tankmates



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to be starting a new 20 gallon tank soon and wanting some stocking advice.
Im going to get 2 electric Blue rams as the focus but was curious about tanks mates.
I want to have cardinal or neon tetras, but not sure how big of a school.
Also wanted some cories but not sure what type and how many.

So what are your suggestions?
Tank will be filtered with a AC 50 and be planted with simply easy to grow plants (i only have a marine land single bright LED 24")


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoping this is a 20L and I would go with a dozen Rummy Nose. The reason I would go with Rummy Nose is due to there schooling ability. You would be hard pressed to find a fish that schools in a tighter formation. Neon's are boring and really do not school all that well. As for Cardinals they are an excellent fish however they are extremely delicate and unless you are a more advanced hobbyist I do not recommend them. Corydoras is probably my favorite aquarium fish and I could discuss them all day. My recommendation would depend on whats available in your area. If you are going with your LFS you are more than likely going to have only a few species to choose from with Sterbai probably being the nicest fish. Some of my favorites are Adolfoi, Gossei, Haraldschultzi and Similis. I know of one store who has all four currently in stock and they offer mail order service.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info in the cories.
I'm pretty set on the tetras though, as far as dithers goes I don't think there is a more eye catching fish imo.
Still curious about numbers


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

i would do 6 rummy nose tetras, 4 sterbai cories and a pair of rams


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Rams and Cardinals are a classic combination, as they both like warmer temperatures, 82-86 F. Neons are more comfortable in the low 70s, and really are not a good choice. People who have trouble with Cardinals are keeping them too cool, and those who have trouble with Neons are usually keeping them too warm. When buying Cardinals, make sure you aren't accidentally getting False Neons, _P. simulans_ (occasionally called Green Neons).They are more delicate, and the colors never get very bright, but they are so similar to Cardinals that they are sometimes mistakenly sold as young.

In a 20 gallon tank you are pretty much limited to a single pair of Rams. Cardinals school nicely, 8-12 Cardinals or Rummynose Tetras would work, and both stay higher in the water column so as not to bother the Rams. You might also do six of each, but I like to see schools larger than the minimum. OTOH, that would give you more variety to watch.

Of the _Corydoras_ mentioned, both _sterbai_ and _haraldschultzi_ get too big to keep with _ramirezi_. Adolph's Cories are ok, but I would choose _similis_, if they are the real thing. Very cool little cats. At least six of one species. However, I personally don't like to keep Corys with Rams, they inhibit breeding activity. Of course, if you don't want breeding, then by all means get some cats!


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Rams and Cardinals are a classic combination, as they both like warmer temperatures, 82-86 F. Neons are more comfortable in the low 70s, and really are not a good choice. People who have trouble with Cardinals are keeping them too cool, and those who have trouble with Neons are usually keeping them too warm. When buying Cardinals, make sure you aren't accidentally getting False Neons, _P. simulans_ (occasionally called Green Neons).They are more delicate, and the colors never get very bright, but they are so similar to Cardinals that they are sometimes mistakenly sold as young.
> 
> In a 20 gallon tank you are pretty much limited to a single pair of Rams. Cardinals school nicely, 8-12 Cardinals or Rummynose Tetras would work, and both stay higher in the water column so as not to bother the Rams. You might also do six of each, but I like to see schools larger than the minimum. OTOH, that would give you more variety to watch.
> 
> Of the _Corydoras_ mentioned, both _sterbai_ and _haraldschultzi_ get too big to keep with _ramirezi_. Adolph's Cories are ok, but I would choose _similis_, if they are the real thing. Very cool little cats. At least six of one species. However, I personally don't like to keep Corys with Rams, they inhibit breeding activity. Of course, if you don't want breeding, then by all means get some cats!


thanks for the advice! 
so if i go with 10 cardinal tetras, 2 rams, how many corys can i have? is 6 okay?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Six of a smaller species (under 3 inches) should be fine with that stocking. Make sure you research the cory species carefully, they are as variable in size and preferences as Cichlids or Tetras. Planetcatfish is a good site for catfish information.


----------

